# PTO tiller for Craftsman



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Just thought you craftsman GT and LT owner might be intrested in this If you want a PTO tiller instead of a seperate engine tiller Bercomac does produce a PTO driven tiller That will run on Craftsman GT and LT tractors. They do not have a web site but they do have a contact number it is 1(877)772-3726


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sargeant
Any idea on how it's setup? Does a belt run all the way to the rear tiller or does it adapt to a shaft? How about price range?


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

sixchows,

Here's a link to a guy that has one on an "L" Deer.

Might give you some ideas.

http://www3.ns.sympatico.ca/jdann/jdberco1

Greg


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

sixchows you connect two bracket's to the rear axle and one bolt through your draw hitch. There is a sub frame run under the tractor with a pully on it that you run a belt from to you PTO pully underneath the tractor. They make one for the Giere Mountaineer tractor and the price for the Tiller For the Giere Mountaineer is $895.00.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I've seen a couple of the tillers that fit the Deeres, they're pretty nice. What I like about them, is their simplicity.


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

Is this it?

http://www.bercomac.com/photo-w/img-04a.jpg


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice find Styx....is that your tractor?


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Well I guess Bercomac does have a web site up and running there winter section is still under construction The web site is www.bercomac.com and the retail price is $949 or $979 I forgot which price. The Tiller is still cheaper than a Craftsman seperate engine tiller.


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Nice find Styx....is that your tractor? *


No, this is my beat up old tractor.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I never realized you could get attachments like that for a GT.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey slipshod you can use this with that new ATV you got. With all the timber you cut for your lumber mill. Click on the link then on the left click on log loader and trailer.
Jody


lumber loader


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I never realized you could get attachments like that for a GT. *


That statement surprises me....As knowledgable as you are about JD, I would have thought you knew their 
GT line as well.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Boy... and I thought the snow blower belt was bad.
I tend to avoid belts that are longer than me and would
probably go with the self powered tiller.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

aegt5000 the belt is not that long for tiller from what I understand There is a pully on frame running from the tiller to about the middle of the tractor and a short belt from that pully to the PTO pully on the tractor.


----------

